

Watch: Engineers 3D Printed a Model Jet Engine, Then Started it Up - downandout
http://www.gereports.com/post/118394013625/light-my-fire-ge-engineers-3d-printed-a-model-jet

======
vanderZwan
> In contrast to traditional machining methods that typically cut parts out of
> larger pieces to get to a finished shape, additive manufacturing uses lasers
> to fuse thin layers of metal on top of each other to build parts from the
> ground up. This advanced technique means less material waste and more
> complex parts that can be built precisely to optimize how they work inside a
> machine.

Doesn't this usually come at a higher energy cost, even if you include the
energy required to provide the wasted resources?

~~~
Gracana
Probably. Traditional machining processes have become very efficient due to
the enormous industry and many years of innovation. I think the more important
part there is "more complex parts." You can have arbitrary complexity at no
additional cost, which is really cool. Now you can do cooling fins and support
ribs and impossible snaking holes* and all sorts of stuff without needing
additional machine setups or tooling.

* such as the fuel injectors for some GE jet engines, which can now _only_ be made using this technology

------
Gracana
My shop is looking at getting one of these 3D printers. The output quality is
similar to a nice casting, and like a good casting, you can machine the
relatively-rough surface and expose nice solid metal underneath. With
technology like that, I'd be able to make so many things much more easily..
Just make the model, print it out, and machine only the important surfaces.
Cool stuff!

------
imglorp
After printing, there was still some machining and polishing.

